

A Linux User's Perspective Of Microsoft Windows 8 - ensmotko
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTIxNzA

======
ari_elle
Not really helpful.

Basically it's a GNU/Linux commercial.

The article does not much in terms of explaining anything about Windows 8, it
just bashes the upgrading process (maybe rightfully, that isn't the point) and
then goes on to tell us about some major improvement in Ubuntu and why he is
happier with it.

As for _A Linux User's Perspective Of this Phoronix Article_ :

-) not worth an article

-) misleading title

How about "Painful Windows 8 Upgrade process and why the time for Linux might
arise" or something like that. Not saying it's a great title, but it certainly
fits better.

